# The final Spud



## wimpy69 (Dec 2, 2014)

Had to give this last spud from the weekend a glorious send off. Mozzerella, butter, rub and burnt ends butt bits... It will not be forgotten. RIP.













20141201_180337.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Dec 2, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Dec 2, 2014)

It looks tasty! did you smoke the tator?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like a great tater!


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 3, 2014)

No smoke but [email protected] 225*-30*. Just a nice hint of seasoned cooker.


----------

